# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  Wir haben verloren

## christinew

Mein Mann hat gestern Abend um 21,55 Uhr seine letzte Reise angetreten.
In unendlicher Trauer, Christine

----------


## Wycliff

ein wirklich herzliches Beileid von mir ..... ich  fuehle mit dir ..

----------


## Pinguin

*Erschüttert* 

Liebe Christine, was für eine traurige Nachricht müssen wir nun auch von Dir hier fassungslos hinnehmen. Noch vor wenigen Tagen hofften wir alle mit Dir, dass Dein Mann noch lange nicht den Kampf verlieren würde. Nun ist es doch geschehen. An dieser Stelle möchte ich Dir mein tief empfundenes Mitgefühl ausdrücken.

"*Erinnerungen, die unser Herz berühren, gehen niemals verloren. Je schöner und voller die Erinnerung, desto schwerer die Trennung. Aber die Dankbarkeit verwandelt die Erinnerung in eine stille Freude. Man trägt das vergangene Schöne nicht wie einen Stachel, sondern wie ein kostbares Geschenk in sich"
*(Dietrich Bonhoeffer)

----------


## wassermann

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid, euch, die ihr so energisch, wissensreich und liebevoll gekämpft habt und dabei vielen anderen Mitbetroffenen die Gelegenheit gegeben habt, daran in irgendeiner Form teilzuhaben.
Herzlichen Gruß
Wassermann

----------


## Michael A.

Liebe Christine,

auch von mir herzliches Beileid, es macht tief traurig wenn wieder einer von uns den Kampf gegen den Krebs verloren hat.
Ich wünsche Dir viel Kraft um diese schwere Zeit zu überstehen.

----------


## monalisa

Liebe Christine,

mit Bewunderung habe ich immer deine Beiträge gelesen wie Du auch anderen Betroffenen mit Rat beiseite standst und auch selbst Rat gesucht hast.
Es macht mich sehr traurig das Ihr den Kampf gegen den Krebs verloren habt.
Mein herzliches Beileid

Monalisa

----------


## Julia_S

Liebe Christine,

ich weiß nicht mit welchen Worten in dieser Situation das Richtige gesagt ist, aber ich möchte dir mein herzliches Beileid aussprechen und dir für die Zukunft viel Kraft wünschen um diese schlimme Zeit zu überstehen.

Julia

----------


## jürgvw

Liebe Christine,

seit der tristen Diagnose im Juni 2003 hast Du - mit ihm zusammen - für Deinen Mann gekämpft. Gekämpft wie eine Löwin für ihr Junges. Der Kampf ist verloren gegangen, doch darfst Du bei aller Trauer stolz darauf sein, Deinen Mann mit allen Deinen Kräften unterstützt zu haben. Du hast Informationen gesucht, Du hast bei Bedarf auch dem einen oder anderen Arzt gezeigt, wo's lang geht, Du hast all die Jahre mit unendlicher Geduld und festem Willen gegen einen Gleason 9 angekämpft, Du hast alles unternommen, um Deinem Mann in der schweren Zeit den Mut zu stützen.

Die Krankheit war stärker. Mein herzliches Beileid verbinde ich mit dem Gedanken, in Dir - wenn auch nur per eMail - eine Frau gefunden zu haben, deren Haltung ein wunderbares Vorbild ist. Dich, liebe Christine, werde ich nicht vergessen und ich teile Deine Trauer.

Jürg

----------


## Anonymous3

Ne - das ist doch wohl nicht wahr ! Christine, Ihr hattet noch soviel Hoffnung in Euren komplementären Weg. Ich bin zutiefst betrübt und weiss nicht was ich schreiben soll - mein Beileid.

Du wirst mir immer als extrem engagierte Kämpferin im Namen Deines Mannes in Erinnerung bleiben, ja hast auch mir schon geholfen. Hoffentlich können die Mitbetroffenen hier weiter auf Deinen Rat bauen ? 

Andi

----------


## annegret

Liebste Christine!

Du hast uns immer sehr geholfen und Du bist uns immer eine gute Freundin. Wir durften Deinen Rudi als wundervollen
und humorvollen Menschen kennenlernen. Deswegen sind wir auch sehr betroffen.

Mit all unseren Gedanken sind wir bei Dir, möchten Dir sagen, dass wir noch nie zuvor so eine Frau kennengelernt
haben, die so für ihren Mann gekämpft hat!

In tiefer Verbundenheit

Anne und Klaus

----------


## Helmut.2

Liebe Christine,

Herzliches Beileid, Ihr wart  so tapfer und immer voller Hoffnung, daß es doch noch ein Weilchen weiter gehen könnte aber leider gibt es ein Ende -auch für uns Alle- denke daran!

Du hast zwar dein Mann verloren aber, ich glaube durch die Jahre in denen wir uns kennen auch Freunde gewonnen!

Liebe Grüße
Helmut

----------


## Heribert

Liebe Christine,
mit allen Euch zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln habt Ihr den Kampf mit dem sehr aggressiven Krebs Deines Mannes, lange Zeit unentschieden halten können. Diese Zeit hat jedem hier vor Augen geführt, was Liebe bedeutet. Leider hat der Krebs nun doch das Leben Deines Mannes beendet. Nun ist er zur Ruhe gekommen. 
Der Schmerz und die Trauer welche Dich jetzt gefangen halten, sollen die Erinnerungen an die schönen und glücklichen Zeiten wachrufen, um Dir den Abschied etwas erträglicher zu machen.
Das wünsche ich Dir von ganzem Herzen,
Heribert

----------


## RalfDm

Liebe Christine,

auch ich bin unendlich traurig. Jürg hat alles zum Ausdruck gebracht, was zu sagen ist, und dem möchte ich mich anschließen. Ich wünsche Dir viel Kraft und Mut für die vor Dir liegende Zeit.

Ralf

----------


## spertel

Mein herzlichstes Beileid und vor allem mein Respekt vor den Mühen Deines Kampfes........

Dein Mann dürfte mit großem Stolz und Genugtuung gegangen sein, Dich neben sich gehabt zu haben.

Alles Gute

R. I. P.

Reinhard

----------


## Hans70

Guten Abend Christine,
Mit großer Anteilnahme und Bewunderung habe ich Euren Kampf verfolgt.
Es stimmt mich sehr traurig, dass wieder einer von uns den Kampf verloren hat.
Mein aufrichtiges Beileid.

Hans

----------


## anni 42

Liebe Christine,

es macht mich tief traurig, das ihr den Kampf gegen diesen schrecklichen Krebs verloren habt.

Es gibt keinen Trost wenn man seinen Liebsten verliert. Es gibt keinen. Nicht in den ersten Tagen, den ersten Wochen, den ersten Monaten. Es gibt keinen Trost!

Aber die Liebe bleibt. Liebe endet nie.

Ich drücke dich ganz fest und wünsche dir viel Kraft in dieser schweren Zeit.
Asli

"Wenn ihr mich sucht, 
sucht mich in euren Herzen. 

Habe ich dort eine Bleibe gefunden, 
werde ich immer bei euch sein." 

~ Rainer Maria Rilke ~

----------


## GeorgH

Liebe Christine,

auch von mir herzliches Beileid!

lg Georg

----------


## artisun51

Liebe Christine,

herzliches Beileid. Es berührt mich besonders, da Ihr beide gemeinsam unermüdlich gegen diese Krankheit gekämpft habt. 

Manfred

----------


## Peter KA

Liebe Christine,

eine schlimme Nachricht, die auch bei mir tiefe Trauer auslöst. Herzliches Beileid.

Peter

----------


## Bernhard A.

Liebe Christine !

Auch von mir aufrichtiges Beileid zum Tode Deines Mannes.

Bernhard A.

----------


## gerhard29

Liebe Christine,

herzliches Beileid zum schmerzlichen Verlust Deines Mannes. Ich wünsche Dir viel Kraft und Beistand in der eigenen Familie, auf dass einens Tages auch für Dich wieder die Sonne scheint.

Gerhard

----------


## Hans-J.

Liebe Christine,

auch im Namen meiner Frau Hannelore unser tief empfundenes Mitgefühl für den Verlust deines Mannes. 
Ihr habt gekämpft und alles versucht.
Wir fühlen mit dir und wünschen dir Kraft die Zeit des Verlustes zu überstehen.

Hans-J.&Hannelore

----------


## hartmuth

Liebe Christine,
ihr habt lange das unausweichliche Ende hinausschieben können, weil ihr toll gekämpft habt. Deinen Einsatz habe ich stets bewundert. Euer Kampf war nicht umsonst, auch wenn er letztlich verloren ging. Es ist dies ein Ansporn für viele. Nur wer nicht kämpft, hat schon verloren.
Mein aufrichtiges Beileid. Ich wünsche Dir viel Kraft in den schweren Tagen.
Liebe Grüße
Hartmut

----------


## hulda_bauer

auch von uns hertliches beileid

----------


## lienchen

Liebe Christine,

ich bin zutiefst betroffen. Mein herzliches tief empfundenes Beileid! 
Zum Glück hatte Dein Mann während seiner Krankheit jemanden an seiner Seite, die ihn geliebt und unterstützt hat. Aus dieser Verbundenheit hat er sicherlich auch viel Kraft geschöpft. 
Leider ist dies nicht jedem Prostatakrebs-Kranken gegeben, ich spreche da aus Erfahrung. 

Mit stillem Blick zum Himmel
lienchen

----------


## VolkerCz

Liebe Christine,

ich kann die Tränen nicht unterdrücken. Worte können meine Bestürzung gar nicht beschreiben.
Es ging zum Schluss alles so schnell und der Weihrauch konnte wohl auch nur noch lindern, nicht mehr wirklich helfen.

In tiefer Trauer VolkerCz

----------


## paul007

Liebe Christine,

tief betroffen höre ich heute, daß Ihr den Kampf verloren habt.
Ich wünsche Dir viel Trost in den schweren Stunden.
Auch wünsche ich Dir, daß Du die Zeit die vor Dir liegt, genauso tapfer meistern wirst.

Meine Gedanken sind bei Dir.
Ulla 
 
_.......... im Garten der Zeit_ _sollen für Dich wachsen die Blumen des Trostes ! ............_ 
__

----------


## christinew

Ich danke allen für die lieben Worte, Telefonate und private Mails,
Ja, zum Schluß ging dann alles doch ziemlich schnell, noch bis 14 Tage vorher konnte ich ihn aus dem Bett in den Rollstuhl setzen, ins Bad fahren, zum Essen an den Tisch, aber dann ging plötzlich nichts mehr, er musste im Pflegebett bleiben, war die meiste Zeit schon in einer anderen Welt, hat sich im Geiste noch mit vielen Menschen getroffen, hat wohl noch vieles verarbeitet, und war zum letzten Mal 3 Tage vor seinem Tod ganz klar, hat an dem Abend, als ich ihm seine Medikamente brachte, noch strahlend zu mir gesagt, da kommt ja mein Mäuschen, zum Schluß hatte er Wasser in der Lunge und hat in der letzten Stunde sehr nach Luft gerungen, das werde ich nie vergessen, die Palliativschwester und auch die Ärztin waren erst da, als schon alles vorbei war, ich habe ihm die Augen geschlossen, die Terrassentür geöffnet, damit seine Seele raus fliegen konnte, sein Tod war schrecklich und doch muss ich sagen, dass er bis 14 Tage vorher für dieses Stadium noch gut dabei war, er sah nicht aus wie ein Sterbenskranker Mann, er war nicht ausgemergelt und eingefallen.
Unser Hausarzt hat mir dann gesagt, dass ich durch meinen Einsatz meinem Mann ziemlich viel Lebenszeit verschafft habe, das hätte er so nicht erwartet, er hatte diesen Weg 13 Monate früher erwartet.
Gestern hat hier in Köln eine sehr schöne Trauerfeier statt gefunden, und im April findet auf Mallorca die Seebestattung statt und das auch noch vor unserem Strand. Und alle werden dabei sein. Er würde sich freuen. 
Christine

----------


## Pinguin

Liebe Christine,
Deine heutige Schilderung über die letzten Tage Deines Mannes machen einmal mehr deutlich, welch eine bravouröse Leistung dahinter verborgen ist, einem geliebten Menschen das Leben trotz fast aussichtlosem Kampf ums Überleben noch einigermaßen erträglich zu gestalten. Schwer vorstellbar die von Dir erfahrene Situation, unmittelbar miterleben zu müssen, wie ein Mensch und noch dazu der für Dich wichtigste Mensch stirbt und man es selbst nicht mehr verhindern kann. Es wird für Dich eine weitere Anerkennung dafür geben, dass Dein Kampf um das Leben Deines Mannes von so vielen Menschen gewürdigt wird, wenn letztmals bei der Bestattung auf See alle, die ihn gekannt haben, dabei sein werden. Mir fällt dazu nur noch ein: "Ein ewiges Rätsel ist das Leben - ein Geheimnis bleibt der Tod."

----------


## Karl1945

Liebe Christine,

ich bin seit 15.11.2009 in Australien und habe heute zum ersten Mal seit ich hier bin einen Blick in das Forum getan. 
Ich bin sehr betroffen vom Tod Deines Mannes. Ich habe Deinen Kampf um das Leben Deines Mannes sehr bewundert.
Mein aufrichtiges Beileid.
Karl1945

----------


## Tinka

Liebe Christine,

zum ersten Mal seit Unzeiten schaue ich ins Forum und lese Deine Nachricht. Was soll ich sagen? Ich hoffe, dass alles irgendwie "rund" war, Du weißt schon. Und Kraft wünsche ich Dir, Du unglaubliche Kämpferin! Nicht nur Rudi hat gekämpft, Du auch, wie eine Löwin.

Alles, alles Liebe für Dich
Andrea

----------

